# Fixing swirl marks AFTER an oil based stain is applied - help



## keays50 (Mar 23, 2015)

Hey guys,

I'm finishing a large sugar maple table and I have run into a bit of an issue. I thought I had everything sanded perfectly and ready for the oil based stain, but once I applied the stain there is two swirl marks that are showing up and are fairly noticeable. The stain I'm using is Minwax Jacobean which is a darker stain. Just curious if there is any way to now fix the swirl mark after the stain has been applied?? Would a second coat of stain help conceal the swirl marks? 

Thanks in advance,
Sam 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmarshall9686 (Jan 17, 2016)

Sand away! One other thing you could try is to use an steamy iron to left some of the scratches out. Otherwise works on dents, might not be the most logical choice for scratches


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You have really two options. Wait a week until the stain dries completely and sand it or use paint stripper and strip the stain off so you can sand it. To sand it again with stain on it the paper will gum up as fast as you can change it. You will have to sand the entire area where the swirl mark is before staining as it might stain slightly different color when you stain it again.


----------

